

Mysterious giant hole suddenly appears in Siberia - vpj
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/mysterious-hole-discovered-in-siberia-1605872539

======
r721
Scientists just returned from expedition, here are the two links in Russian
with newest information:

[http://sever-
press.ru/obshchestvo/nauka/item/3638-uchastniki...](http://sever-
press.ru/obshchestvo/nauka/item/3638-uchastniki-ekspeditsii-sdelali-pervye-
vyvody-o-proiskhozhdenii-zagadochnoj-voronki-na-yamale)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELqw-m6rVhQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELqw-m6rVhQ)
(via
[http://ura.ru/content/yamal/17-07-2014/news/1052185489.html](http://ura.ru/content/yamal/17-07-2014/news/1052185489.html))

